# Any Weight Pullers on the Board??



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

1st Annual New Mexico Weight Pull EVER!! 
American Pull Alliance
Come pull with the real dogs... 
Date: February 23rd 2013
Location: Moriarty New Mexico
About: 2 Pull Saturday 
Further details soon!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Too bad its so far away.. we are having our end of the year pull with APA nov 24th.. good luck


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I hear ya .. Good luck to yours as well .. 
Well have to meet in the middle one day


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So do you register with the APA or do you just pay when you come out? Hows it work lol. I am over due for a NM trip


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Just pay to come pull, and what titles you win you pay for them to come to you. 
No membership fees!!! 
Come out .. BBQ and pulling what could be better


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet sounds like a blast! I will plan for this and see if I can make it work


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We might make it out their got some good freinds that are big into apa. I am working Dooney more for some pulling we may come nm was nice trip for the show we went to. I guess.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> We might make it out their got some good freinds that are big into apa. I am working Dooney more for some pulling we may come nm was nice trip for the show we went to. I guess.


Rudy, that would be awesome! 
I will be posting up soon 
Hotels
Pricing
Food 
Etc... 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That will be cool i will get with some freinds see if we can bring a few dogs give us a reason to work dogs together till then. I will see how interested they are.


----------

